# 410 Bore?



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone into the 410? 

For some reason as a kid and even now I love the lonely 410 be it shotgun, lever action, bolt action or revolver. Have a little collection and shoot'em frequently.

Easy to reload and will test your skill when it comes to clay. Great tool for dispatching the critters and with modern loads self defense inside the house without worry of over penetration.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't own one, but have shot one. That Hornady load with 2 round balls and an expanding slug is impressive. I would not feel undergunned in a self defense situation with that shell in a .410.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Love mine. Reload 444 Marlin brass to make my own shells. Lots cheaper then factory ammo and fun to come up with new loads. Have a Henry 410 lever on top of my list.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few around here. Every kid growing up had a 410 and a 22.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a break action, use it for rabbit....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

on a prepper site - and in that particular context - a .410 isn't even a consideration ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My first gun was a .22/.410 over under. An excellent gun that I wish my former step-mother had not "given away" while I was in the Army and after my Father passed. I read somewhere that a .410 used to be a very common round used in self-defense and murder in the recent past. I believe it. The round works well for small to sometimes mid-size game (can kill a deer with slug short range).


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I traded an old rattly 1911 for a Stevens 410 over and under about 40 years ago.

The wider forearms were just beginning to hit the scene, . . . it has one, . . . 

Little flipper in the middle of the hammer determines which barrel, . . . both of course are full choke.

I started to sell it a few months back, . . . my son said "No way", . . . he now owns it.

It's definitely a great rabbit gun, . . . squirrel gun, . . . and has been known to take down a pheasant or two.

Best shot I ever did with it was a doubling back past me, . . . big ol ugly blackbird, . . . dropped him at about 50 yards, . . . at the pop of the gun, he folded like a pair of deuces against 4 showing aces.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> on a prepper site - and in that particular context - a .410 isn't even a consideration ....


OK...what's up?

Twice we have communicated since I joined and it appears that you have a yard on for me.

I do know of 4 Preppers here in Colorado that do have 410 bores to include myself. Several reasons for choosing the 410 but the utility of this bore has proven over time that on a ranch or farm to include the SW governor for defense it is very handy tool.

Sooooo.....lets lose the attitude and share info to assist each other and have fun doing it instead of coming off like a pack of hemorrhoids.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm. I'm of the school of thought that during SHTF (since I'm bugging in, ideally) that I will be shooting things other than roaming Illinois evacuees. We keep a 410 around that my wife thoroughly enjoys and is reasonably proficient with. It has accounted for numerous pests and small predators. Not my first choice for self defense, but not going to discount it's ability to put food on the fire.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Love Love Love my .410 Single Shottie!

View attachment 47729


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

410 can be adapted to fire the 45 Colt AKA the 45 Colt long. Would it be my go to SD weapon ? no but beats a rock , baseball bat or a knife.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> 410 can be adapted to fire the 45 Colt AKA the 45 Colt long. Would it be my go to SD weapon ? no but beats a rock , baseball bat or a knife.


I'd be careful of that. 
.410 bore shotgun is just that - .410".
45 Colt jacketed bullet = .452", lead = .454"


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'd be careful of that.
> .410 bore shotgun is just that - .410".
> 45 Colt jacketed bullet = .452", lead = .454"


I had a friend years ago that bragged on hunting white tails with a 410, . . . using 45/70 brass shells.

I didn't see him do it, . . . and he was kinda crazy, . . .

But you would NOT get me doing either the 45/70 or the 45 LC.

I like my ugly face the way it is, . . . and each and every finger on both hands. Really don't want any of it rearranged.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Anyone into the 410?


I find the .410 handy around the farm, plus it's just plain fun. :tango_face_smile:
I've got a New England Firearms single shot that I put a sling on, so I could carry it and tools at the same time. Say, to go fix a fence.
I found I liked that one so much I bought a Stoeger Uplander SXS double barrel. It is a true .410 size receiver, unlike the NEF which uses the same receiver for 12 ga, 20 ga, and .410. It's slim, trim, and light weight.

And since I fool around with old Mossberg 22's, when I found my sweetheart in a local shop I snapped her up. Mossberg 183KE with C-Lect Choke, a two shot bolt action .410. It was in wonderful shape for a 50 year old gun, and priced right - $125. The C-Lect Choke lets you instantly dial from cylinder bore to full choke and anything in between, using one hand.:vs_love:

I keep nylon butt cuffs for rifles on all three. That gives you 9 extra rounds right on the stock. :vs_peace:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I had a friend years ago that bragged on hunting white tails with a 410, . . . using 45/70 brass shells.
> 
> I didn't see him do it, . . . and he was kinda crazy, . . .
> 
> ...


Not for me, either. :vs_no_no_no:

The 45/70 is even larger diameter than 45 Colt, at .458". :vs_shocked:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, but what y'all haven't realized is the genius behind the 45-70/410.

The bullet, when forced through the smaller bore, is squeezed and reformed into a boattail spitzer, overcoming the lack of rifling and flattening the trajectory while the higher pressure building in the barrel during the bullet's reshaping process also increases muzzle velocity and energy.


I guess...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Love Love Love my .410 Single Shottie!
> 
> View attachment 47729


Judging by the color case hardened receiver, I'd say that's a New England Firearms Pardner.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ya know, now I HAVE to see if a 45/70 will even chamber in a .410.
I'll be right back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope. Won't even chamber. I tried a Black Hills 405 grain lead flatnose.
The 45/70 will start into the breech, but being a tapered case it stops about one quarter of the way in.
Not only that, the rim is larger diameter and thicker than the 410, so even if you were able to force it into the breech, the action would not close.

I am officially calling Bovine Scatology on the whole 45/70 in a .410 shotgun deal.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I had a .410 bolt action Mossberg about 45 years ago and I loved it, in fact I killed my first deer with it at 30 yards with a Remington slug...still have the antlers hanging on my wall...:vs_smile: I wish I had never sold it, but oh well, can't change that. I hoping to get another .410 soon, just have not decided on which to get...a revolver or shotgun...perhaps both! :vs_lol:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Apparently you don't have the conversion kit. There is a rubber mallet in the kit to aid in properly seating the cartridge.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Apparently you don't have the conversion kit. There is a rubber mallet in the kit to aid in properly seating the cartridge.


Wait... you got a rubber hammer in the kit, my kit just said to use any old ball peen hammer, but you have to be careful to use only a half swing so as to not damage the brass.

*Rancher*... I want my hammer!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Hmm. I'm of the school of thought that during SHTF (since I'm bugging in, ideally) that I will be shooting things other than roaming Illinois evacuees. We keep a 410 around that my wife thoroughly enjoys and is reasonably proficient with. It has accounted for numerous pests and small predators. Not my first choice for self defense, but not going to discount it's ability to put food on the fire.


Just noticed you are in the area that I will retire at. About 15 miles east of Beaver lake. Love the area and my grandparents came from Yellville in the 1940 to N. California and settled.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> 410 can be adapted to fire the 45 Colt AKA the 45 Colt long. Would it be my go to SD weapon ? no but beats a rock , baseball bat or a knife.


Seen this on YouTube


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I find the .410 handy around the farm, plus it's just plain fun. :tango_face_smile:
> I've got a New England Firearms single shot that I put a sling on, so I could carry it and tools at the same time. Say, to go fix a fence.
> I found I liked that one so much I bought a Stoeger Uplander SXS double barrel. It is a true .410 size receiver, unlike the NEF which uses the same receiver for 12 ga, 20 ga, and .410. It's slim, trim, and light weight.
> 
> ...


I have a Stevens 59a bolt action tube fed magazine that is from the 1940's that seems to get better with age, fun little gun that holds 5 shots but has the full choke. Need to find that Mossy C-Lect.....you are the third person who has stated they enjoy it. Seems they are getting harder to find.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Toefoot said:


> OK...what's up?
> 
> Twice we have communicated since I joined and it appears that you have a yard on for me.
> 
> ...


I'm not agreeing with just because you're new here ... you need to go join the squirrels over at other prepper site if you want coddling ...

if you have a .410 already - fine - most of us have family heritage guns that we have inherited .... I have double barrels that fit that category - but not practical for SHTF purposes...

a .410 being a practical weapon for a SHTF? - a single shot to boot - you kid .... ammo that's 3-4 more $$$$ than buying 12g - total bitch to reload - totally worthless defense weapon - not even a meat getter compared to a 12g ....

prepping isn't some f___ing game - the weapon you have on your hip and in your hand will be determining whether you & yours survive ....

get over yourself and you might actually learn something ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I went back and reread the original post.
No where was anything said about the .410 as a SHTF weapon. 
No Where.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm not agreeing with just because you're new here ... you need to go join the squirrels over at other prepper site if you want coddling ...
> 
> if you have a .410 already - fine - most of us have family heritage guns that we have inherited .... I have double barrels that fit that category - but not practical for SHTF purposes...
> 
> ...


Man your full of false narratives in your reply and negative at that. You call out single shot when I did not even mention it. You call out Rambo tactics (SHTF) when none was needed because most here have the wisdom to not attack a Battalion with a 410 bore.

So again, what gives?

Rambo attitude, it grows old quickly, and you can put the coddle/Game comment in your fourth point of contact POG.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Toefoot said:


> Just noticed you are in the area that I will retire at. About 15 miles east of Beaver lake. Love the area and my grandparents came from Yellville in the 1940 to N. California and settled.


Hmm. Depending on what part of Beaver you're talking about, you may be danged near in my back yard. Just drove through Yellville yesterday to mow some property we own on the Norfork river.
Come on this way. We understand what little 410 guns are about down here, and don't get all rude and uppity when a man uses one to put food on the table. We have enough sense to know theys guns for killin' game and theys guns for killin' them what needs killin'.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Hmm. Depending on what part of Beaver you're talking about, you may be danged near in my back yard. Just drove through Yellville yesterday to mow some property we own on the Norfork river.
> Come on this way. We understand what little 410 guns are about down here, and don't get all rude and uppity when a man uses one to put food on the table. We have enough sense to know theys guns for killin' game and theys guns for killin' them what needs killin'.


Sure love that part of the Country. Tried to purchase some property some years ago beside Pea Ridge but it fell through. The wife and I have vacationed 3 times now in that area and went to Yellville to visit some relatives I never met before. Very warm people who treated us nicely. Even went to a Razorback Football game.

Love the War Eagle Mill area also and went to visit my grandmothers home in Rush Arkansas which is now a state park. Some shacks are still up and the park plaques give you an idea how hard life was for the miners and mills. Rush bottomed out after WWII.

As for the other fine forum member, do not know why I rub him wrong but it is his problem. He will get over it and life moves on. As for the 410 bore, love'em since I was a kid. In fact when I was in Iraq I took out a whole battalion of NVA on the Normandy Beach south of Al-Faw with nothing more than a 410 bore and one MRE plastic spoon adapted with a M203 reciever. You should have seen it


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Next time your headed this way give a shout.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Toefoot said:


> Sure love that part of the Country.


Amen! My dad used to live on the Little Red River in Heber Springs. I think that whole area is beautiful & would be a mighty fine area to survive a crisis.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Next time your headed this way give a shout.


Absolutely


----------

